# New puffer



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I just got this guy a few days ago and its mean as hell. He's only 2" or so and I put him in the tank with 2 hi fin wolf fish and a common. All 3 are 5-7". Now they are all finless!!! I just separated them and now he's in a smaller tank by himself. Anyone know what he is? He has spots all over him and they form a pattern almost like an mbu.





































Sorry for the dark and somewhat blurry pix. I havent gotten a light fixture yet for my tank so this is the best I can do for now.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice puffer


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

looks like a mean bastard


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

He must be tired from kicking the crap out of the wolfish.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

never seen on elike that before? any chance of getting a better picture?

there's a guy named Pufferpunk who may be able to ID it for ya

do yo uhave him in salt, fresh or brackish water?

I hope he doesn't spend too much time laying around like that, as far as i know thats a sign of trouble for a puffer

good luck with him!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I bought him as a spotted congo puffer and I heard they're ambush predators or something arent they? I think they like to bury themselves in the sand. He's in freshwater at the moment.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice puffer Kainizzle


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks Innizzle


----------



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

It kinda looks like my puffer fish, they are strickly freshwater puffers, and they do not like to swim very often, often hidding in caves and ambushing there pray.
Very cool puffer. Mine is very aggressive and i keep him alone in a 10gallon at about 3.5".

COOL puffer.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks Gsx, what kinda puffer is yours?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

look in his signature 
10Gallon- 1(3.5") Two-Spot Puffer


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

oops


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Kain said:


> oops


 lol...nice puffer, put it in with your rhom


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks like you've got yourself a Brown Puffer there. Had one in with my Fahaka and she (the Fahaka) beat the crap outta him.

Nice puffer though..


----------



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

I think mine is called a two-spot puffer not really too sure, but it looks almost the same as yours. Is yours green? Cause i have been told that mine is a Brown puffer as well but he is never brown only green with spots and two spots one on each side close to his tail.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Has redish eyes right?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

here are better pix. Finally got my light fixture up.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i cant wait for the little bugger get a bigger tank! Hehe


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i cant wait for the little bugger get a bigger tank! Hehe


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

that puffer also reminded me of my old red eye puffer.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> i cant wait for the little bugger get a bigger tank! Hehe


 HUrry and set up your tank then dammiT! I wanna see this guy go to a good home.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

wait man wait...... good things will come to who waits


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Nethius said:


> never seen on elike that before? any chance of getting a better picture?
> 
> there's a guy named Pufferpunk who may be able to ID it for ya
> 
> ...


 Pufferpunk is a she not a he.







And she is a puffer expert.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice puffer, are you looking to get rid of it

i might be interested


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

yea Lu this guy is too aggressive and beat the crap outta my 3 wolf fish so I have to get rid of it. Right now its in a critter keeper and waiting for Eric to pick it up. TOo bad you live too far, otherwise you can head to the lfs here and buy one. They still have several more


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

its pritty cool man


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

it looks like a mbu but it doesnt have the red pupils.


----------

